# Extreme thirst



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

So this is an odd problem I've had for most of my life.

I am always. Thirsty. Not normal thirsty either. I drink probably 2 gallons of water a day. My sleep is all assed up because I get up so many times in the night to pee. 

I understand that excessive thirst can sometimes be a symptom of diabetes, but I've been checked for that and all is clear.

When I mention it to doctors they usually say, "well water is good for you!" Yes, I know, but I panic and get light headed if I don't have it, and I pee more than anyone in the history of earth. When I was little I would pass out if I didn't have water. And I mean not the usual dehydration but just if I went an hour without drinking. 

It's probably not a huge deal but it is uncomfortable and causes me lots of panicked moments and I was just wondering if anyone has any thoughts.

Edited to add some fun math: I've been at work for 8.75 hours and I've had (fun measured bottle) 160 ounces of water.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2007)

On a normal day with unrestricted access, I drink a LOT. Close to a gallon a day, maybe more - just depends on the ease of accessibility. 

I cannot eat a meal without a drink, not possible. I've always had this issue, and have (like you) had the diabetes thing thrown at me time and time again. It's not that, I've been checked consistently (I'm on top of things like that). 

I sort of assume that if I started drinking 3 gallons tomorrow, then I'd see it as excessive because that's not normal for me. 

So, if it's working for you and there's nothing wrong, then I think it's just your baseline. It bothers me that more attention is not paid, in healthcare, to baselines per individual. I think it's hugely important to keep in mind what is normal for one person as opposed to another... in all things - weight, thirst, pain, swelling, etc. 

Anyway, drink up (water!).


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

You know what, you're probably right. I'm glad to know that there is another thirsty girl around.

I think that I just wish I could sleep through the night without the inevitable bottle refill and constant peeing.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the reverse problem...I seem to never have a need to drink water directly. It seems like I have to force myself to drink even one pint of water a day.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's at least partly what you're accustomed to Waxy. In the summer I bring a large insulated bottle of ice and water to work which I refill frequently. After a few weeks if I accidently forget the bottle I feel crazy thirsty all day even though I'm still drinking other fluids. Can you cut back a few hours before bedtime to alleviate some of the sleep interrupting potty runs? Trying to get a decent nights sleep is hell when you're up and down.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You know what, you're probably right. I'm glad to know that there is another thirsty girl around.
> 
> I think that I just wish I could sleep through the night without the inevitable bottle refill and constant peeing.



hahaha... in that case I'd assume that you have an extremely effective system of elimination. It's really doing the job of sleep, which is to renew your cells and remove waste and toxins. It's a good thing... 

I pee two to three times a night, but it doesn't bother me. I get up, pee, right back to sleep... no issue. 

Although my nighttime peeing is also helped along by a water pill... lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Frequent water drinkers & pee-ers unite!

Seriously, I panic at the thought of ever being away from a bathroom. _Ever._

I had 100 ounces of water today. Going back downstairs for another 30!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm generally the same way. I tend to drink lots of water and I'm always the one that forced the family to make bathroom stops during car trips. When I met my birth mother, I discovered that she is the same way. I was also checked for diabetes and found negative. I regularly have to make a 4am bathroom trip but I otherwise don't seem to have health problems related to it.

Stan


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 26, 2007)

Friday said:


> I think it's at least partly what you're accustomed to Waxy. In the summer I bring a large insulated bottle of ice and water to work which I refill frequently. After a few weeks if I accidently forget the bottle I feel crazy thirsty all day even though I'm still drinking other fluids. Can you cut back a few hours before bedtime to alleviate some of the sleep interrupting potty runs? Trying to get a decent nights sleep is hell when you're up and down.



I thought about that but I panic if I don't have liquids every half hour or so. 

But it's good to know that others are like this and healthy. Maybe I am just a dry lady!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 26, 2007)

I've filled up my giant insulated sippy cup...I'm guessing around 30-40oz...5 times today, and probably 3-5 more times before hitting the sack. If it's hot or I'm active (relative to continental drift) I'll drink a lot more. I am diabetic, and on two Furosemide a day. I just love my ice water. AT this point I think I've evolved to the point that I'm water cooled.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I thought about that but I panic if I don't have liquids every half hour or so.
> 
> But it's good to know that others are like this and healthy. Maybe I am just a dry lady!!



Play it safe and check your glucose levels to make sure that you are not diabetic...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 27, 2007)

I used to drink a lot of liquids before i cut back on my processed foods and ate mostly veggies and fruit. Then i stopped drinking nearly all together, i got scared but i was still peeing regularly with the clear, barely yellow consistancy. So, the thirst could be the salt intake you are having. When i'm strict on my diet, i drink maybe 32oz a day.. when i eat cheese and processed foods, it's probably close to 2 gallons. I love water...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 27, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I used to drink a lot of liquids before i cut back on my processed foods and ate mostly veggies and fruit. Then i stopped drinking nearly all together, i got scared but i was still peeing regularly with the clear, barely yellow consistancy. So, the thirst could be the salt intake you are having. When i'm strict on my diet, i drink maybe 32oz a day.. when i eat cheese and processed foods, it's probably close to 2 gallons. I love water...



I thought about that, and I eat very little salt. I subsist on veggies, fruits, and tofu. seriously. i almost never eat processed things. Plus I've been this way since I was little. It's weird.

I feel like maybe my body doesn't regulate fluids properly.

When I bloat, I can (my hand to god this is true) gain TWENTY pounds of water in two days, and then lose it in two days. it's really uncomfortable. 

What gives?


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Frequent water drinkers & pee-ers unite!
> 
> Seriously, I panic at the thought of ever being away from a bathroom. _Ever._
> 
> I had 100 ounces of water today. Going back downstairs for another 30!



A few years ago, I vowed to start drinking the standard 8. I mentioned this to a colleague on the way downstairs in the elevator. 'I have a new drinking-water habit!' she smiled and said 'And a new bathroom-break habit too!'


----------



## kr7 (Jul 27, 2007)

Waxy,
What do you do for a living? If it is something involving being active and/or around heat, it can have direct influence on your thirst level. My husband is a chef, and he drinks staggering amounts of water per day, regardless of whether he is or isn't working. He also almost never sweats! He pees constantly, though. LOL! I think also that larger people will naturally have to drink more to satisfy their body's requirements for water. I don't know if you are big, but if so and if you were that size in childhood, it could explain you always having to drink a lot.  
Chris


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 27, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Waxy,
> What do you do for a living? If it is something involving being active and/or around heat, it can have direct influence on your thirst level. My husband is a chef, and he drinks staggering amounts of water per day, regardless of whether he is or isn't working. He also almost never sweats! He pees constantly, though. LOL! I think also that larger people will naturally have to drink more to satisfy their body's requirements for water. I don't know if you are big, but if so and if you were that size in childhood, it could explain you always having to drink a lot.
> Chris



Oh man I can imagine that being in a kitchen all day would be a damned thirsty job!

Well, I'm an event planner. I sit at a desk.  I do walk maybe 5 miles a day with just commuting and incidentals, but that's not much. I don't work out or anything. Heh.

I was big as a kid but am not now. It's a mystery this bod o' mine.

I think the weird part is the water retention I mentioned before. I could be totally overreacting but it seems like that variable a weight (plus or minus 15-20 pounds within a few days) is just weird. But it is nice to know that I have brothers and sisters in dryness. 

A funny side note: I drink SO much and SO quickly that when I go out for boozy drinks I have to be careful because I will suck down 5 pints while everyone else nurses one. Because I'm dry! How's THAT for an excuse for being drunk?


----------



## kr7 (Jul 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh man I can imagine that being in a kitchen all day would be a damned thirsty job!
> 
> Well, I'm an event planner. I sit at a desk.  I do walk maybe 5 miles a day with just commuting and incidentals, but that's not much. I don't work out or anything. Heh.
> 
> ...



If only I could find an excuse for eating massive amounts of cake!  Seriously, if you have been this way since forever, than that is normal for you. Just to be 100% safe, I'd mention the whole situation to your doc. (don't make a special trip though). My major question for the doctor would be: what effect will this have on my kidneys (most likely none), and do I need to take extra vitamins (since I am constantly flushing out my bod). Otherwise, keep on getting tested for diabetes yearly, and keep an eye for any weirdness that isn't your normal self. Don't go crazy, though. Oh, one more thing: do yourself a favor and drink only water (bottled or filtered). You don't want to force your body to assimilate or filter ungodly amounts of sugar/contaminants/whatever.  
Chris


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 28, 2007)

kr7 said:


> If only I could find an excuse for eating massive amounts of cake!  Seriously, if you have been this way since forever, than that is normal for you. Just to be 100% safe, I'd mention the whole situation to your doc. (don't make a special trip though). My major question for the doctor would be: what effect will this have on my kidneys (most likely none), and do I need to take extra vitamins (since I am constantly flushing out my bod). Otherwise, keep on getting tested for diabetes yearly, and keep an eye for any weirdness that isn't your normal self. Don't go crazy, though. Oh, one more thing: do yourself a favor and drink only water (bottled or filtered). You don't want to force your body to assimilate or filter ungodly amounts of sugar/contaminants/whatever.
> Chris



Awesome. This is great advice. Thank you!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2007)

first things first, peeing at night is really good for your kidneys! with all the kidney drama i've been through the last nearly two years, i've learned that. my urologist says that at night, you should down at least 6 ounces of water right before sleep so that it wakes you...and everytime you get up to pee, drink at least another 6 ounces before you lay down again. he says that while urine is a good thing, as it is eliminating crud from your body, at night it's the worst because it sits, and that's most often how you get kidney stones, not peeing enough at night and letting it concentrate! i'm like you, i get panicky if i don't have water with me...i have this cute little water jug i take to work every day...i load it with ice, then just keep refilling it all day. its 64 ounces. i also drag it around the house with me too, i'm insatiably thirsty. it's got a strap on it and comes in a little thermal carrier. oh, and i bloat too sometimes, and he told me that sometimes its just natural for your body to halt the filtering process, and it'll hold onto the water for a day or so. 

united in urinating!!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 28, 2007)

I watched a show on someone with these symptoms recently- a young woman in college was having almost insatiable thirst, and of course excessive urination to go along with it, but tested neg. for diabetes. It turned out she had diabetes insipidus, which, despite the name, is distinctly different from "actual" diabetes, just named that because of the similarity in symptoms. I thought it might be something you might want to investigate.

I just could not find a link to what I saw, and I've been looking a long time. Haven't slept yet, so I've got to try now, but maybe I can try again tomorrow.

However, here's a link to a site with more information on this for you, perhaps you could start there. 

http://www.diabetesinsipidus.org/whatisdi.htm

Hopefully, you're just thirsty...!

Edited to add: what made me think of it was the young woman in the show also passed out or alternatively had a seizure after a relatively brief time without water. Had to have it with her all the time. If memory serves, there's a medication for this condition.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 29, 2007)

I've read..on several occassions that you should drink an ounce of water for every pound you weigh. Your body may just be telling you that it needs you to keep it hydrated.

I'm like AnnMarie. I drink constantly and can't eat a meal without drinking at least 2-3 glasses of whatever I'm drinking at the time.

I think the diabetes thirst is far different from any excessive thirst. I could drink a liter of water and 2 seconds later still be thirsty. There's no satisfaction from any amount of water.


----------

